# elk grove nissan



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

hey i live in elk grove and there is a new nissan dealership opening up. i applied and i think i might get the job, and i wanted to know if anyone else would be going there or working near by. i currently work at elk grove honda, well ne ways let me know


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lol, redrocket, i remember that southpark episode


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

hey redrocket, have i seen you around frnklin and fruitridge a while back at a certain place? have a nismo sticker on your car?


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

yeah i have a small nismo sticker on my windshield. do you live around elk grove? im trying to meet up with more nissan people. know anyone?


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i know of a few. helping Qinsac install his engine(he lives in elk grove). going to the track next wed, you down?

jorge


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

hey i might be able to go, what time you guys going?


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

sup man good to see another nor cal se-r in here. im in fairfield. did you go to stinson beach anytime last week? i was on the way back home, when i saw a red b14 se-r on highway 1 lowered/exhaust. looked clean maybe it was you


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I tholught that there was already a Nissan ealership i Elk Grove? I guess I was mistaken. I'm in P-Ville but don't drive, yet. Good to here of another Nor-Cal tuner.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

they do
they are making it bigger. a few months ago i went there to check out if they had the 03 specs but they didnt all they got was the 04 one. so i bought a 03 4rm walnut creek in the bay area where my gf lives at

i live n sac n im taking my car there for an oil change. i know i can do an oil change but i want the dealership to do it on the first one

hope u get the job

i also know a couple of pps that work at the elk grove honda. they work there but they got this shitty job like washing the car n doing prep work on the body n getting paid minum wage


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

do they sell used nissans?
if so, wanna hook it up with a discount?


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

hey redrocket i think u the one that did my oil change today
i got the 03 black spec v no coupons but i got it done for $19.99.

well i think u did cuz i think i saw ur car. it looks nice. dont c many nissan around here


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

i did do your oil change, i was the one with the long sleeve shirt on with the messy hair. your car is very clean. do you go to crc i think i saw your car there too?


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

yea i go to crc. yea my car WAS clean but did u see the mark on my front bumper? a fed ex truck ran over my front bumper n fucked up my paint


----------



## BruHaHa (Sep 5, 2003)

My brother used to work at Elk Grove Honda w/ a friend of his. I think his friend is one of the parts guys...name started w/ a V. That whole Elk Grove/Laguna area is growing like mad crazy.


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

oh i saw that mark on the front, that sucks! i think i saw you today coming from crc. i took off my rims i dont know if you saw me


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey SuperAkuma is that CRC in Diamond Springs or in Folsom?


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

crc in diamond springs? where is diamond springs at?
crc is at the edge of south sac on calvin road off of 99


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hey Redrocket.....*

Where have you been? It's good to hear from you. The last time I chatted with you, you wanted to turbo your 200SX. What is the status? Did you get that Autometer tach?

Anyway, there is another 200SX here in Sacto. His username is mysergoesvroom. He has some mods on his 200SX SE-R. He is the Antelope area. There are a lot of Nissans here in NorCal. Maybe its time for a BBQ and meet up???


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

hey wow thats cool someone remembered me! yeah i did put the tach on and i am now saving for a ve, but i still have to fix my car right now. im am sooo down for a bbq or something. let me know


----------

